# How to replace Klein Quantum Headset and stem



## the_don (Mar 23, 2008)

Exactly as the title says.

I have around a 1999 Klein Quantum and want to change to an orthodox headset and stem.

What are my options?


----------



## bloomboy (Jan 23, 2011)

Thinking of the doing the same myself . . 
I have the exact same bike, what set up and procedure did you go for ?


----------



## the_don (Mar 23, 2008)

I never did!

I think you can just install a new stem, as long as you have a spacer, not sure where I will get that from though!

I need to research more about how the collet system works!!!


----------

